# NE183 Swift control panel not able turn of



## darrengregory (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi Guys

I wonder if anyone can help with this one
Day two of our very first motothome experiance 
I have the swift NE813 panel see attached strange display , none of the buttons respond and I can't turn the panel on or of, it is as though it is locked. This happened when I tried to set the heating and water timer for the first time all was going well through the menu until I pressed the enter button for the last time (interior light button) all the lights went of except the entry light that is now permanently on, as a result I cannot operate the hot water, the heating or the pump
 
Thanks in advance
Darren Gregory


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Darren n welcome to the forum.

It's a bit of a bummer having no heat ATM! I don't know that controller but there are Swift owners on here who hopefully will see your post.

If all else fails you could try getting to the back of the controller n unplugging it - a reboot really.


----------

